# Vet help and vaccination help



## Booska (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi, ive been looking around my own area for a vet practice but they charge quite abit more than othera about half an hour car journey away, can you i actually register with a vets that far or will they say no?
I also need help with what vaccinations rabbits need as different vets tell mw there's 2 or 1 or a 3 combination thing and been quoted between £58-£103 so a big difference. I am looking at getting 3 rabbits (not at the same time over a few months) so i need to go with whoever is the cheaper one.
TIA


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

You should be able to register with them 

Depends where you live. Here in the UK rabbits get vaccinated against myxomatosis and rabbit hemorrhagic disease I believe.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Unlike doctors, many vets don't have a location-restriction on where you register.

As for vaccinations, it's a bit complicated as to which they have - they can't have the 3-in-one until they've had the individual ones and built up the antibodies from those first. Unless they're babies, then they can have the 3-in-one.

The 3-in-one is brand new so costs will vary. If you're buying from breeders, it's 50/50 whether they vaccinate. Pet shops don't vaccinate. Rescues will all be fully vaccinated before they're adopted.

This explains the vaccination system a bit better, from Frances Harcourt-Brown, retired rabbit savvy vet and now a lecturer.


> I can see from the comments that there is still confusion about switching to the new vaccine. The 'take home' message is that all rabbits should be vaccinated against RHDV2 with Eravac or Filavac before they switch to the new vaccine. The exception is young rabbits that have never been vaccinated or exposed to myxomatosis. After 7 weeks of age, these rabbits will be OK with a single annual injection.
> The cause of the confusion is that any immunity to myxomatosis from previous vaccination or exposure to the disease can 'inactivate' the RHDV2 part of the triple vaccine because it is contained in the myxomavirus that the vaccine is made from.
> Many rabbits are vaccinated with Nobivac Myxo-RHD without additional RHDV2 vaccination. These rabbits are at risk of RHDV2 if they only receive the triple vaccine, even though it is against RHDV2. The previous vaccination means they have antibodies to the myxomavirus that contains the RHDV2 component. The antibodies will act against the myxomavirus so there may not be enough of RHDV2 component left to stimulate immunity.
> If a rabbit has had Filavac or Eravac, the new triple vaccine will be protective because once a rabbit has developed immunity, a booster vaccination will boosts that immunity.
> If I was running a rescue I would vaccinate all rabbits with unknown vaccination history with Filavac (or Eravac) ASAP and then give them the new vaccine two weeks later. After that they will be OK will the annual booster of the new triple vaccine.


----------



## Booska (Mar 12, 2018)

Ive just posted in the rabbit section as you replied lol... so ignore that


----------

